# Dan got a job!!!!!!!!!!!



## Julie (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy crap Dan got a job!!!!!

And leave it to him to get the perfect job, even thou it is only part-time.














At a winery!


----------



## Flem (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations, Dan!! It's about time.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 31, 2011)

great great great!!!!!!!! good for yoU!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 31, 2011)

I am soooooooo jealous! Congrats!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone and yes this is a dream job to be able to learn and be hands on as a Assistant Winemaker. I'm certainly looking forward to it. This is a well respected winery and the very first one in PA to open back in the 60's.


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats Dan and good luck.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 31, 2011)

Way to go, congrats!


----------



## Flem (Aug 31, 2011)

Dan, Is this the one we got the bottles from?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 31, 2011)

This is a job you CAN bring work home with you. 

Congrats


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan, Is this the one we got the bottles from?



no it is not.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome - congrats!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2011)

Well its about time yo git off your a$$ and went to work!!!!! LOL, Im betting they arent using a small vacuum pump from me huh.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats Dan. Presque Isle?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess that means you aren't interested in helping me out up here, eh? OH well, maybe they pay better than I could. LMAO


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

I would have in a heart beat if I was closer, Rich.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats, Dan! And who says part time jobs don't come with benefits?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats Dan. I know it been a long time. It's been 2 years and four months for me. I may have to take a position I was offered Wheeling, WV. mid September.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 1, 2011)

now the question is can Dan stay sober on the job Congrats Dan I am jealous that sounds like an awl-some job


----------



## robie (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky ducky. A dream job for many of us.
Congrats! Learn lots and pass it onto us.

What kind of wines does that winery make?


----------



## Leanne (Sep 1, 2011)

Excellent news Dan. Well done.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

jtstar said:


> now the question is can Dan stay sober on the job Congrats Dan I am jealous that sounds like an awl-some job



Thanks everyone. Jstar, I can taste any I want but to be honest with you I would much rather have a coke while I'm working or something else cold and sweet.


----------



## almargita (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, Good luck in the new venture!! It will probably feel good getting back to work, although it shouldn't really feel like work, just an extension of your hobby. Are you going to give them tips on making wine or will they be giving you any tips??

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Al I am learning something new everyday. Whether its through someone else's mistake or my own, someone else asking a question or asking one myself. Thats the great thing about this forum and the diverse group of wine makers, vineyard owners and those starting up wineries, we all continuously learn.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey dan why are you pumping wine into that flask under your shirt!!!!! Do you get a discount on stuff in the store now that you work there? How about getting them to be a sponsor here!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

The only job in the world you don't need to hide a flask or get terminated for tipping. Damn shame you can't do your job without tasting. Discounts are a benefit but not sure what they are. Will work on the sponsorship.


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats Dan! Just try and stay out of trouble!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 2, 2011)

If Dan's feet ever turn purple I'm not shopping there.


----------



## PCharles (Sep 2, 2011)

*Great News*

Dan, it's great to hear on what is to many of us a dream job. That's good news for us as you can impart some of your experiences here on the forum. 

What types of wine will you be making? Will you be maing wine from out of state grapes as well?

I imagine you are heading into your busy season, with harvest in the air. 

Happy fermenting,
Paul


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2011)

This is the table I sat at for my interview. It was by far the most relaxing interview ever.


----------



## Julie (Sep 3, 2011)

omg, you have got to be kidding! So.... how did you stay awake for the interveiw


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 3, 2011)

I could work at a place like that!


----------



## Lurker (Sep 3, 2011)

Neat, very very neat. Good luck with it Dan.

Rich L.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 6, 2011)

I didn't realize you weren't working before!!
What did you do in your past life?
This is a WHOLE NEW LIFE!!

When is the party?

Debbie


----------



## Julie (Sep 6, 2011)

Deb, 

Dan worked at the Blue Oyster Club as a male stripper at an exclusive men's club  didn't you know that?

He was hot!!


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 6, 2011)

I meant the job BEFORE that one!!
He was the reason I went to the bank to get singles!


Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2011)

Niw thats a nice interview huh!!!


----------



## rodo (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations Dan
This is great news, have fun, we'll see you soon.


----------

